# Die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine SSD schieben ?



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

in früheren Zeiten konnte man ja durchaus einen Geschwindigkeitsschub fürs System erzielen, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei auf einem anderem Laufwerk, als dem Systemlaufwerk war.
Würde es heutzutage Sinn machen sich eine 8GB SSD zu kaufen und dann dorthin auszulagern ?
Die  kleinen gibts ja mittlerweile schon für ~50 Euro.
mfg caps


----------



## GodLike1337 (30. Juli 2010)

die zugriffszeiten von SSDs sind nur ein bruchteil von dem einer HDD

ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass man alle oft benutzten dateien ( OS, evtl. programme/spiele ) auf einer SSD speichern sollte


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juli 2010)

Die Haltbarkeit einer SSD bei ständigem Lesen/Schreiben ist unter der einer HDD. Blöcken gehen kaputt und müssen ersetzt/abgeschaltet werden.

Wenn es eine günstige ist - schau mal auf die durchschnittliche Wiederbeschreibbarkeit eines Blocks.
Da spielt dann MLC und SLC auch ne Rolle, was die Qualität angeht.

Technik Festplatte != Technik SSD.

Aber für 50 Euro und nur Auslagerungsdatei drauf, sonst nix, gehts wohl.

Wobei... mit genug RAM sollte die Auslagerung kaum genutzt werden.


----------



## Ennia (30. Juli 2010)

sers caps,

ist dir dein OS zu lahm? wenn nicht, dann macht das keinen sinn... 
Alle anderen Programme würden genauso lange Ladezeiten wie zuvor haben (beim ersten startup).
eine 8GB SSD ist auch nicht gerade der burner, außerdem musst du auf die Transferraten achten! Manche sogenannten SSDs sind nicht schneller als normale USB-Speicher, die aber deutlich günstiger zu haben sind.


echte SSDs haben so Werte ab Datentransferrate bis zu 250 MB/s (read) und bis zu 170 MB/s (write)
die "einfachen" so Datentransferrate bis zu 100 MB/s (read) und bis zu 80 MB/s (write).

besorg dir ne gute SSD mit ~64gb nur für windows uns systemnahe programme, alle andere machste auf die normale platte.


----------



## Freakypriest (30. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch, wenn SSD dann eine vernünftige und größer fürs ganze Betriebsystem. Nur für die Auslagerungsdatei lohnt es sich nicht und du wirst 0 unterschied bemerken.

Dein System würde die Daten ja nur von der HDD(Betriebssystem) zur SSD(Auslagerungsdatei) schicken und zurück.Und solange die HDD im spiel ist kann es nicht schneller werden.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> besorg dir ne gute SSD mit ~64gb nur für windows uns systemnahe programme, alle andere machste auf die normale platte.



So würd ichs auch machen. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juli 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Dein System würde die Daten ja nur von der HDD(Betriebssystem) zur SSD(Auslagerungsdatei) schicken und zurück.



Nicht ganz. Wenn der Speicher (RAM) voll ist, werden Segmente ausgelagert. Diese in die Swappartition (Linux) oder Auslagerungsdatei (Windows). Bei Bedarf werden diese wieder eingelagert.

Also definitiv nicht HDD->SSD.
Das wäre etwas sinnlos, oder? =)

Wenn der RAM recht klein ist, und das OS häufig auslagern muß, macht ne SSD als reine "Auslagerungsdatei" Sinn.

Aber Vorsicht: Gute Einkaufen und auf Random-Write achten. Sequentiell sind alle flott, aber random gehts dann meist in die Brüche - und sie sind nicht mehr so fix.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2010)

Der Punkst ist der das Windows wohl immer auslagert. In meinem Rechner schlummern momentan 4 GB Speicher.
Was mich halt nervt ist folgendes:
Ich zock AOC in nem Fenster auf einem Monitor. Nebenbei Surfe ich und ICQ etc läuft auf einem anderen.
Wenn ich jetzt die Fenster wechsel oder AoC in den Hintergrund schiebe beginnt irgendwann die Festplatte nur noch zu rödeln.

Naja vermutlich sollte ich es erstmal mit ner 2. Festplatte testen ob man da etwas Besserung sieht.
Also auf Deutsch: Ja der Vorteil ist unter Umständen noch gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würds was bringen der Auslagerungsdatei eine feste Größe zu geben ? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern das in ner PC-Zeitschrift von anno Tobak mal sowas stand. 

Was würdet ihr ansonsten von http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festplatte/G.Skill/Phoenix_2,5_SSD_60_GB/249414/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Festplatten&l2=Solid+State+Drives&l3=SATA&l4=2%2C5+Zoll als Systempartition halten ?


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2010)

Schon theoretisch richtig - aber hat man heute wirklich noch RAM-Probleme? Natuerlich kommt es drauf an was jeder mit seinem PC so anstellt - aber ein durchschnittlicher User lastet seinen RAM eher selten aus und der wird wohl ganz sicher keine SSD als Pagefile-Traeger verbauen. Die Frage ist halt was an "Leistungssteigerung" hier gebraucht wird und ob so eine SSD-Loesung wirklich merkbare oder nur messbare Unterschiede bringt. Ausserdem waere die Frage sicher auch, welches OS zum Einsatz kommt? Win7 nutzt ja z.B. Paging schon ein wenig cleverer als XP es tat.

Richtig ist auch, dass sich die reine Nutzung einer SSD als Pagefile-System schlecht auf deren Performance auswirken wird und im Normalfall wird daher davon abgeraten. Wenn man die SSD allerdings ausschliesslich fuers Pagefile nutzt, macht es ja nix aus sie hin und wieder aufzufrischen (Erase -> Performanceprobleme weg). Features wie TRIM helfen zusaetzlich diese Probleme zu vermeiden - wobei dann die Frage ist, ob kleine billige SSDs dies unterstuetzen.

PS: Das von Dir Beschriebene ist eventuell garnicht Paging sonder Prefetch/Superfetch. Das koenntest du Ausstellen um zu sehen ob es der Uebeltaeter ist.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juli 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Würds was bringen der Auslagerungsdatei eine feste Größe zu geben ? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern das in ner PC-Zeitschrift von anno Tobak mal sowas stand.



Soweit ich weiß, war das früher mal sinnig.

Mittlerweile legt Windows schon genügend große Dateien vorher an - und damit muß wenig angepasst werden falls eine andere Größe benötigt wird.

Wenn Du das machst, und zuviel ausgelagert werden muß (Auslagerungsdatei genügt nicht mehr) --> Nichts geht mehr.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2010)

Superfetch ist aus, ich hab die Festplatte auch mal 3 Wochen lange von nem Diagonsetool überwachen lassen und das gerödel geht halt richtig los wenn viele Dinge gleichzeitig laufen.

EDIT: ich hab jetzt mal beobachtet wie groß die Auslagerungsdatei wird.
Wenn ich AoC + die oben genannten Programme laufen lassen und nebenbei Browse geht sie auf fast 4 GB hoch.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch ein paar blöde Fragen:
Die SSDs haben 2 Jahre Garantie oder ? Oder sagen die Hersteller: Ne du hast zuviel auf der Festplatte geschrieben und die Garantie zählt nicht.
Es wäre ja nur die Auslagerungsdatei und wenn die weg ist, werde ich nicht in Tränen ausbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Es gibt eine 8GB Sata SSD von Super Talent. Die hat zwar nur 90 mb/30 mb, aber ansich sollte das reichen für die Auslagerungsdatei. Zum einen wird Windows nicht die Festplatte zu 100% ausnutzen können, da sie auch noch andere Sachen macht und somit werden die 90/30 kaum erreicht.
Die Zugriffszeit sind 0.1 ms, wobei das dann wohl wieder nicht random ist.
Kennt jemand diese Firma und kann mir sagen ob ich noch nen Denkfehler in der Überlegung habe ?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Naja 90/30MB/s ist halt nichts. Da ist jede Festplatte schneller. Das einzige wo die SSD punktet ist die Zugriffszeit. Wie wichtig die nun explizit fürs Paging ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die Übertragungsraten wären mir persönlich zu niedrig. Dann lieber direkt ne 60+ GB SSD kaufen und das Betriebssystem + wichtigste Programme drauf. Dann kannst du auch dein Pagefile auf die SSD legen, das juckt die eigentlch nicht. Besonders nicht, wenn du eine mit Sandforce SF1200 Controller kaufst.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Juli 2010)

Joar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich ein paar 100 Euro für den Rechner über hätte, könnte man darüber reden.
Ich werde mal testweise ne alte Sata Platte in den Rechner hängen und schauen ob das Gerödel dann anders klingt.
Dann weiß ich wenigstens das es garantiert an der Auslagerungsdatei liegt.


----------



## Niranda (31. Juli 2010)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass man 100GB pro Tag und das 5 Jahre lang verschieben muss, damit eine SSD komplett brach liegt... könnt ihr euch ja ausrechnen, wie lange der Standarduser damit zufrieden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wem das nicht reicht, hat ja mit den SLC-Chips länger spaß =)
Auch beim sparen auf SLC-Platten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir lieber mehr RAM.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Juli 2010)

Windows wird immer in eine Auslagerungsdatei schreiben.
Auch mit 8 GB Speicher.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Ob sich das aber lohnt dafür eine SSD zu kaufen ist fraglich.


----------

